# Kochfisch



## schumi112 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,
habe eben mit meiner Schwiegermutter übers angeln geredet.
Sie sagte das sie "früher" immer so gerne Kochfisch mit Senfsoße gegessen hat.
Welche Fischsorte ist da meist mit Kochfisch gemeint?
würde gerne welchen angeln und zubereiten.

Gruß schumi


----------



## worker_one (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kochfisch*

Schellfisch eignet sich sehr gut als Kochfisch. Ist glaub ich sogar DER Kochfisch !?!


----------



## moardin (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kochfisch*

Also, ich kann mich da nur anschließen, dass Schellfisch sich sehr gut zum Kochen eignet.
Da aber nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat mal eben nen Schellfisch zu angeln (, was Schumi112 ja wohl machen will), kann ich auch Zander sehr empfehlen...
Da ich leider kein Filetiertalent habe und mein Kumpel, der mir da immer hilft, gerade nicht verfügbar war, hab ich versucht meinen Zander, den ich am Tag zuvor gefangen habe, genau so, wie Schellfisch zu kochen. Ich muss sagen, dass ich erst etwas skeptisch war, was sich aber spätestens nach dem ersten Bissen geändert hat...
Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Lustiglutz (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kochfisch*

Hallo #h

Ich mach meinen Kochfisch mit Dorsch, Köhler oder auch Schellfisch. 

Es soll Leute geben, die nehmen Karpfen oder andere Süsswasserfische. Kenn ich nich --> ess ich nich....

Gruß Lutz |wavey:


----------



## Karsten01 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kochfisch*

Hallo schumi|wavey:,
ich gehe ,da Du in Dillenburg wohnst,auch mal davon aus,daß Du für den Kochfisch Süßwasserfisch verwenden möchtest.Ich schließe mich da moardin an,derZander schmeckt gekocht vorzüglich!Alternativ kannst Du aber auch Brassen nehmen(wenn Du keine Probleme mit den Gräten hast[ich komm dagegen nicht an])das Fleisch schmeckt klasse.
Übrigens,koche den Fisch bloß nicht(auch wenn er so heißt)er würde Dir total zerfallen.
Ein kleiner Vorschlag:Einen Sud aus Wasser,etwas Essig,Piment-Wacholder-und Pfefferkörner,Lorbeerblätter,Salz und Zwiebeln kochen.Danach den Fisch in dem Sud ziehen lassen(20-25 Min.).Der Sud darf dabei höchstens sieden!:m

Gruß Karsten


----------



## aal-andy (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kochfisch*

Kann mich daran erinnern, dass meine Großmutter (die leider vor einigen Jahren verstorben ist) ausschließlich Schellfisch, der manchmal schwer zu bekommen war, und alternativ Kabeljau dazu genommen hat. Sie hat diesen immer in einer weißen Sauce gekocht, dessen Rezept sie mir leider nicht hinterlassen hat. Für dieses Rezept, wenn es denn einer hier kennen sollte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## mot67 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kochfisch*

hab auch schon lachs/filet im sud garziehen lassen, allerdings dann mit meerrettichsahne und petersilienkartoffeln, auch sehr lecker


----------

